# Lice or mites? And how to treat while pregnant?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So, I was brushing out my two gals as they're starting to look like chewed up stuffed animals with all the fluff poking out.  My larger doe has been scratching her face more often than normal - not a ton, but enough to make me notice. So, I decided while they were enjoying being brushed, I'd look closer. Both (but especially the larger one) have TONS of skin flakes in their fur. I thought I was in the clear, but just as I was convinced all was well, I found a little bug. I'm guessing lice? It was light tan in color, very small (less than half the size of your average flea), kinda sorta flea shaped (bigger butt than head), but smaller. There does NOT seem to be any skin irritation, bite marks, etc - at least not where I looked. I did find several of the little bugs though, so assuming it's not just a random critter they picked up in the weeds.

I read threads here on lice and mites but didn't see any photos of either (except one that had obvious bite marks and were talking probably mites). Seems like a few treatment options are out there... but I'm wondering which is the safest (if any) while they are pregnant. If possible, I'd like to take care of it ASAP. Babies are due in just under 8 weeks. Certainly dont want them getting it. 

Also... any chance my chickens would get this from the goats (they share space)? My dogs dont have access to the goat pen... but what about them? They're only a woven wire fence away from each other. ?? And people can't get it, can they????  That wouldn't be good! I'm assuming not... as it seems MOST animal parasites dont like people (or maybe I just say that so I can sleep better at night ).


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lice are species specific, we got rid of ours by injecting with Ivormectin, 1cc per 40lbs, and following up with spraying and brushing them thoroughly with Equisect every few days until I was sure all the eggs had hatched and were dead. That did the job for us  I'm going to actually spray them with Equisect again soon ... just to be sure.

Our girls are pregnant


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont know that this pic is going to help much, as even my expensive camera can't get a good pic of this TINY lil thing. But if nothing else, it shows size. It's tangled in goat fluff, I have pretty small hands. Looks to be shaped like a lice, so I'm assuming it's not a mite. Based on google images, mites look very different. I've heard diatamaceous (sp?) earth can help with some external parasites. Has anyone tried it? I've heard good and bad. I hate using pesticides, but will if I must. I use Advantage on my dogs and cats because nothing else seems to work. My main concern is not hurting the babies that are due soon.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh... and dont mind the nasty nails.  I've been working in the goat pen all day.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I used food grade (MUST be food grade) DE for their bedding, and changed the bedding once a week. The eggs hatch about once a week. DE is a great preventative but isn't an agressive treatment.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> Lice are species specific, we got rid of ours by injecting with Ivormectin, 1cc per 40lbs, and following up with spraying and brushing them thoroughly with Equisect every few days until I was sure all the eggs had hatched and were dead. That did the job for us  I'm going to actually spray them with Equisect again soon ... just to be sure.
> 
> Our girls are pregnant


Where do you get the Equisect? Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DE does help..but if they have it pretty they most likely will need Ivomac..as stated 1 cc per 40 pounds once a week for three weeks sub q...brush brush brush..the DE will help the Ivomac as a support..

Equisect is for horses.Tractor supply carries it and some feed stores who deal with horses..we ended up ordering it...since our stores were out.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Would you mind taking a picture of her coat? I have one doe I have been wondering about her coat


----------



## vinegarfly (Mar 23, 2013)

Can you use Ivomac while they are pregnant?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..both Ivomac and ivomac plus is safe fro pregnant does.. : )


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Dust the living area with Sevin dust, its in the garden department. It will kill whatever is there, so it will be ready for the babies. You can put it on the goat too. Won't hurt her or the kids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good reminder Di...we often forget to treat the bed area...7 dust, and DE are both good choices...DE needs to be reapplied daily especially if it wet...DE does not work wet...we also use Python dust when nothing else seems to work...

WHen dusting your goats..put the 7 dust, DE or Python dust in an old sock and pat it on your goats...makes it a whole lot easier...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Great idea about the sock!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we always have so much wind here in central Texas....helps a lot to control where the dist lands lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

One word of caution on using sevin dust. IF you have honey bees visiting your property I wouldn't use it. Sevin is highly toxic to honey bees.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

If the weather is nice, a clipping to the skin is a drug free option. My goats had lice last spring and I did this with no problem since.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Ivermectin is very effective for lice. I give it orally- kills both worms and external parasites. Safe for pregnant does.

Another thing you can try is keeping a yellow, livestock sulfur block in their shed/house. Lice hate sulfur, and it will send them packing. Even seems to work whether you see the goats licking on it or not. Sulfur can also be given orally, but I cannot remember the recommended dose or form some people were using.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So, I bought the EquiSect and sprayed that on. Realized the Ivermectin injectable was $50!! Ouch! I only have two does - it'll take awhile for that to pay off. Saw that they have oral stuff much cheaper, but wasn't sure if it was ok for goats. Reading the posts... it looks like some folks use it. It's only sold for horses here... what's the dosage for goats (Nigerian Dwarfs)?

Luckily the new barn was just finished and I dont think they're even sleeping in there yet. I'm gonna dispose of the hay pile they've been sleeping on. 

Where do lice COME from??? I've had my girls since July with no problems. They had a buck come visit back in Dec/Jan... but have had NO other contact with goats since then. How did these critters find them all of a sudden??

And I do intend to shave them (maybe shorter than anticipated now) but it's too cold to do it yet. I might try for early May, which will give a couple weeks before the babies come.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I know deer carry them and possibly birds. Deer is where my goats got them but a REAL short clipping took care of the problem last spring and I haven't had them since. The deer were coming up and eating with my goats which I thought was "cool" until they brought visitors "ggggrrrrrrr"..... No more!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

FarmerJen said:


> So, I bought the EquiSect and sprayed that on. Realized the Ivermectin injectable was $50!! Ouch! I only have two does - it'll take awhile for that to pay off. Saw that they have oral stuff much cheaper, but wasn't sure if it was ok for goats. Reading the posts... it looks like some folks use it. It's only sold for horses here... what's the dosage for goats (Nigerian Dwarfs)?
> 
> Luckily the new barn was just finished and I dont think they're even sleeping in there yet. I'm gonna dispose of the hay pile they've been sleeping on.
> 
> ...


With the Equisect, make sure you scrub it onto the skin to kill the buggers.

The buck may have brought it ... but honestly it's been a BAD lice year for everyone. Just sort of happens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..lice happens lol...If you can not afford the injectable ivomac...just keep combing them out..use the equisect and try 7 dust...the oral ivomac does not work well on lice...you need to comb a couple times a day..keep treating them and the bedding until you get a hold of the problem.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*I am freakin out !!!! I found lice on my girls !!!!
How the bleep , bleep , bleep did they get these disgusting things ?*
I will get sevins dust tomorrow to treat the bedding, all I have right now is Python dust .Can I use it on preg females ? And , If I cant use the Python Dust on the pregs , can I use it on the others if they are in the same barn , stalls are right next to each other ?
I feel like crying


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I put VetRX down the preg girls spine immediately , so i dont know if i can "double dose" them with another product....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lice are a part of owning goats..I had not had a huge problem with it until this year..but I have always had a few cases every year...goat lice is something everyone deals with..Im not sure about Python dut for pregnant ladies..butit does work good...I finally used it on a few of my kids that just would not clear up...7 dust works..I put my dust products in a sock and pat it on the goats..this helps you not over dust and if its windy..the goat actually gets the meds lol..The best thing for lice is ivomac sub q once a week for 3 weeks...which is safe for prego goats...then combing combing combing...Equifect is helpful too..


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

My goats just got lice about a month ago too. I was so bummed!! 2 of them were pregnant and I called the vet and they told me to use the Ivomec pour on and it is safe for pregnant goats. I just went in to the vet and they gave me just enough to treat all my 3 girls and it came up to like $13.00. You need to do 2 treatments about 10 days apart to kill eggs that hatch ect. They all had lice really bad. I treated them and then 10 days later treated again and it seems to have worked. Good Luck, lice are a pain to deal with!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Laura I'm so sorry  I do like how the Equisect is working for us. Just take a deep breath, they are not that hard to get rid of, just have to stay on top of them. I spray with Equisect every few days to kill eggs and any hatching nits, and you'll want to clean their bedding once a week and sprinkle it with food-grade DE.

Nasty things invaded the wrong goats ...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I am glad to see this post. I had lice on my new bred doe and treated everyone with Cylence. It cleaned up the lice just fine. However, this weekend I noticed two areas on my buck that have very thin/ no hair. They are about 3 inches around and about 2-3 inches past his front legs on his side. The skin has tiny black marks that are elevated, but won't pick off. I was thinking mites???? So, I bought Ivomec injectable at TS last night, but they weren't sure which one was right. Is there a particular type of Ivomec injection to use? Also, do I need to treat my whole Boer herd (12), or just Intruder, my buck?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ivomac injectable works good with mites...1 cc per 40 # sub q once a week for three weeks...some cases of mites can be stubborn..might take a few rounds to get them..also treat the leg with vinegar and water....clean the area real well with it..dry real well...this will help with itchiness and dry skin : ) and help ward off secondary infection

Only treat the ones who need it...but give a good look over everyone..


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , Im still breathing......but barely. 
I looked in TS online and the only Ivomec injectable that i saw was for cattle and swine ? Is that the correct one ?
I would like to have this on hand .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anyone used Dairy Dust ? I couldnt find it anywhere and then looking in TS for the Sevins Dust , there it was !
We dont have TSS near us , wish we did though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , me again  The Sevins Dust has many types listed. Do I want the plain Sevins Dust or the Sevins Dust Pesticide or Plus...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , Im still breathing......but barely.
> I looked in TS online and the only Ivomec injectable that i saw was for cattle and swine ? Is that the correct one ?
> I would like to have this on hand .


That's what we used :thumb:

As for the dust, I'm not sure on that ... I had read it kills honey bees so I decided not to go that route unless I had to.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..thats the one..sorry.forgot to answer that question


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I usually have a ton of questions ! I just like to make sure i get the right ones 
Thank you everybody


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , about the sevins dust ? Which one ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lots of questions are good..just be sure to ask again if we miss one (wink)...I just buy the one at walmart lol..red bag I think???? you can also get some in a canister if you dont need much....remember...dont breath it...put some in a sock and pat that on your goats...lightly does it..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> That's what we used :thumb:
> 
> As for the dust, I'm not sure on that ... I had read it kills honey bees so I decided not to go that route unless I had to.


My husband used to have honey bees , so the dust would have been out of the question. Thanks for the info


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Cathy


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Well poo. Maybe I'll just buck up and buy the Ivermectin injectable if it works that much better. I only saw a few on them... so would like to get it taken care of sooner than later. Thanks for all the info... and glad to see I'm not the only one. Still wondering where the little beasts came from though! Bucks been gone for 3months, no deer, I'm in the suburbs. Oh well. Will have to find some food grade DE (suggestions on where I might find it??). Trying to avoid any hardcore pesticides that aren't injested or injected as I hate the thought of killing all the beneficial bugs I've been trying so hard to support (bees, ladybugs, etc). I've managed to keep my gardening organic... hate to use pesticides just over the fence.


----------



## vinegarfly (Mar 23, 2013)

Is this the invomec for cattle and swine? I was looking on the internet for it. I don't believe any stores around here would carry it. Does anyone have a link to site that sells this product?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , that's the one that was mentioned. I found it in Tractor Supply Store. But I'm sure you can find it in other online stores too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had our share with lice in the past too, usually we see a rise in them by now, but so far, so good. 
I typically used Permectrin based spray or powder - like the powder you use in your chicken pens. I dust them really good, or if it's warm out I use Permectrin spray. Kills the lil suckers on contact! In the winter it's harder to get the powder down, but you have to work it through their coat, once it gets on the skin between the skin/hair it will help protect them even better, as it's harder to get off therefore it lasts longer.

In the summer with lice issues, we typically spray 1x every 7-10 days for about 3-4 treatments just to be sure we got them all.

We started using Cylence on them back in January, and again, haven't seen any lice since we started using it.

Dust bedding and spray the wood around the walls with permectrin based sprays, just keep the goats out when you spray.
Oh and always use a mask when dusting them, and don't get it in their eyes or your eyes.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

happybleats said:


> lots of questions are good..just be sure to ask again if we miss one (wink)...I just buy the one at walmart lol..red bag I think???? you can also get some in a canister if you dont need much....remember...dont breath it...put some in a sock and pat that on your goats...lightly does it..


Walmart????? Ur Walmart sells stuff for goats ??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not exactly FOR goats , its sold in the garden center , its a gardening product  I wish Walmart sold goat stuff , lolol


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I see now ...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Mites are going around bad right now because of the drought we had last year. Mites can come from hay or straw. They are tiny and you can't really see them. THey can cause bald patches and dry white flaky skin.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Jefferslivestock.com has Noromectin ( generic Ivomec) for $26. Yes it is the stuff for cattle


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

The Noromectin says "not for use in dairy cattle of breeding age". Are you sure it's safe? My girls are for dairy, and currently pregnant.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Noromectin is just generic Ivomec.... Still just 1% solution.


----------



## vinegarfly (Mar 23, 2013)

I had the vet out yesterday and she said is was safe for my pregnant and lactating does. She gave them a dose of invomec pour on to clear up the lice/ mange.


----------



## 373farm (Feb 22, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Lice are species specific, we got rid of ours by injecting with Ivormectin, 1cc per 40lbs, and following up with spraying and brushing them thoroughly with Equisect every few days until I was sure all the eggs had hatched and were dead. That did the job for us  I'm going to actually spray them with Equisect again soon ... just to be sure.
> 
> Our girls are pregnant


I recently found that I had purchased a young Nigerian Dwarf buck with Mites and lice. This is something I had never seen before, being new to goats in general I had never heard of Mange/mites other than what you see on dogs on the Animal Control shows on Animal planet. My first reaction was to panic! But really it was not that big of a deal.

I followed the advice above and we are good to go about a month later. The buck is looking fantastic, much happier!

Equisect is all natural, and I know a lot of people think unless your using chemicals of death your not going to solve anything, but It worked fast to get rid of the lice for us. It still freezes at night so I sprayed it on mid morning, and cleaned and dusted the pens with food grade DE (diatomaceous earth).
I gave .5cc Noromectin (Ivermectin injection for cattle and swine 1%)because he was so small, SQ (under skin only) behind the shoulder blades kinda near the rib area. He threw himself on the floor screaming the first time but every other time he has just laid down for a second and then right back up to get a treat... He is not 20lbs, so I didn't follow the dosage exactly but I figured any less than .5cc and I'd be waiting my time... I did it three times about 10 days apart.

I did a lot of searching and found a lot of contradicting methods to this issue. This is just what worked for me as a new goat owner. I hope this will help someone else!


----------

